# What To Look For?



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi All
Just got home from another fun weekend of camping. When my wife decided to take the trailer to the local car wash while I stayed home and took care of the outside duties that didn't get done over the weekend like cutting the lawn, etc. When she got home she she informed me she scraped the top of the air conditioning unit on the car wash door. Since she got home I've plugged it in and turned it on and it seems to be working fine and have looked at the unit from the outside and there is a couple scratches but can't see any major damage. Does any body have any other recommendations that I can do?
thanks


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

If it works it should be O.K.---must of got lucky and had no damage,just scratches. Don't forget to tighten your bolts while you are checking it out.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check to see if the ceiling is pushed down lower from the inside.

Hopefully, just the cover scraped......if it was busted up, then I would worry more.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the car wash
But if it's only a scratch and there is no serious crack and no damage to the ceiling
Everything should be ok

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> Does any body have any other recommendations that I can do?
> thanks


Don't let DW drive.



















































sorry, bad joke.

scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Those covers are nothing ,ore than 'cheap' plastic. If it did not crack it at all, then all it is is what she said, a scraping.

I would just forget it and the next time you go there, let air out of the tires to lower it so it will fit









John


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Scott
That was the second time she drove with the trailer. It was an honest mistake and I think we got lucky and no serious damage (knock on wood).


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> Scott
> That was the second time she drove with the trailer. It was an honest mistake and I think we got lucky and no serious damage (knock on wood).


truth be told, i'm glad my DW has little interest in posting here, as I'm sure she could go on and on and on about all the things I have done over the years. we all make honest mistakes, and I'm glad nobody got hurt, and no serious damage was done.

scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the A/C.

If the unit works and everything is tight - Do not worry, who looks up there anyways









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Uh...are you talking about the automatic car wash (on the runners) or the type you use the wand/brush on.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

That's what I want to know?

We have very few brush/wand washes that I could even think of getting my TT into never mind the auto washes


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It sounds like you got lucky, bridge bandit!









I too would check to make sure there is no sign the A/C or roof was 'pushed down', but other than that, no problems! The Outbacking gods must have been looking out for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Late reply here...I had a similar problem when I used to store the trailer in a shop with an overhead lifting rail. I also had a minor scratch. Later on when I stored the trailer outside, I had a leak around the air conditioner. Apparently, when I "nudged" the A/C against the rail, it actually slid the A/C enough such that it was no longer centered in the ceiling opening creating a small gap where water could get by the seal. I loosened the four bolts that clamp the A/C to the roof, slid it back in position, and tightened it back down. The seal is just some kind of thick permanent foam strip, so no caulking or other roof repair was required.

You may want to check for this to avoid a future problem. Good luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great tip


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Who knows? She may knocked all the Gilligan out of it and made it work better.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Gilligan is everywhere!


----------

